
The Purpose Driven Startup - Fortative
http://fortative.com/insights/read/the_purpose_driven_startup
======
vinceguidry
I'm getting a little sick of hearing the "X Driven Y" construct. What made
Test Driven Development so powerful was how it creates a workflow that allows
a developer to reduce cognitive load by moving across layers of abstraction
intelligibly.

Tests _drive_ your development. At any point, you can simply run the tests and
get an accurate picture of where the project is at. If it's all green, write
more tests, if you have failing tests, fix the tests.

It's something that every single other X Driven Y idea I've seen has
completely lacked. Yes it's nice for an organization to have purpose beyond
profit. But how do you actually do it? How do you solve the infinitely-many
hard problems business throws at you and still retain your vaunted purpose? Is
there a way to iterate from a normal enterprise in the direction of purpose,
or does the paradigm force you to just start a new startup?

TDD wrapped answers to all the problems it solved into a neat little workflow.
This does nothing of the sort. I'm going to start thinking of these the same
way I think about mall Cajun food.

~~~
spraak
I really don't think that TDD was the beginning of the 'X Driven Y' construct,
though maybe you're not saying that directly here.

> But how do you actually do it? How do you solve the infinitely-many hard
> problems business throws at you and still retain your vaunted purpose?

Sorry, but it sounds like you haven't experienced what it's like to be driven
by a purpose. It works the same as you describe TDD,

> Tests drive your development. At any point, you can simply run the tests and
> get an accurate picture of where the project is at. If it's all green, write
> more tests, if you have failing tests, fix the tests.

only that trying to automated it would probably require some machine/deep
learning, and so at this point the 'green' (and 'red') comes from your own
internal/obvserved understanding of your direction and current state.

TDD is rather just a part of what being 'Purpose Driven' means, for even with
it, there is still a purpose (usually 'to have bug free, well working code and
product')

------
qwrusz
What is this? It looks like just an advertisement for startup consultant based
out of Raleigh, North Carolina?

There's a cynical saying that is basically: anytime you meet a "startup
consultant for hire" there's usually a sad story there, and the only reason to
pay for a startup consultant is to ask them why their own startup failed and
get advice about what not to do.

With that said, unfortunately the startup world really is in desperate need of
honest, affordable, talented business consultants without conflict of
interest. But the best people to do this type of work are busy running
companies or have enough money to retire and don't sell consulting services to
startups (though many of them do some angel/VC investing and advise their
portfolio co's).

I'm not sure what the story is for this link or if it fits HN guidelines. But
either way, good luck on the new consulting business! and Happy Holidays!

~~~
danieltillett
Yes there is a massive need for good, conflict-free advice. For what it is
worth, my advice is ask for advice from people who don't have time to give
advice.

------
hkon
I think this is a good concept for startups. If you can get people to trade
their time for a purpose instead of money, you will spend less and get
dedicated workers making you rich.

~~~
white-flame
Poe's law is strong here.

~~~
hkon
Did not know about that law. Good concept. It captures the absurdity I was
aiming for completely.

